# RecipeDB - Dickie's Leffe Blonde Clone



## Dickie (10/2/08)

Dickie's Leffe Blonde Clone  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo                      Brewer's Notes Recipe:1.8kg Muntons Export Pilsner1.5kg Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract500g Belgium Candy SugarBelgium Saaz Hops BagYeast from Muntons canBoil 2 litres of water in brew pot and add the belgium candy, stir until disssolvedPut hops bag in small jug and add some boiling water to cover and leave to sit for 10 minutesAdd Malt Extract to brew pot and stir until dissolvedPut Muntons Export Pilsner into sterilised fermenter and add contents of brew pot, stir until dissolved and then add cold water to make upto the 23 litre markCheck the temperature and pitch the yeast - I stirred the yeast throughFerment for 4-7 days (depending on the temp) and then transfer to a secondary fermenter for 7-10 daysBottled using 1/2 teaspoon of granulated sugar (ran out of sugar drops!!) for each stubbie, 1 teaspoon for a long neckConditioned for 2 weeks, but tasted cleaner after 4 weeksI was quite surprised how good this turned out after 2 weeks conditioning, but it's even better after 4 weeks. Good head retentionOriginal Gravity: 1.064Final Gravity: 1.008Approx. % Alcohol: 6.7%   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.8 kg Muntons LME - Light    1.5 kg Generic DME - Amber    0.5 kg Candi Sugar (clear)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.058 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 90%   Alcohol 5.19%   Colour 15 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## djt (24/7/08)

G'day Dickie, what temp. did you keep this brew during first and secon ferm.'s? Have you tried any other yeasts since? Would you or have you made this brew again?

Cheers mate
Darrtoo


----------



## hoohaaman (24/7/08)

Darrtoo,if you want it close to a Belgian you have to use Belgian yeast.There is simply no substitutes for this style IMO  
wyeast 1762 or whitelabs equivalent is a great starting point.I'm not up on the dry yeasts,but there is probably a variety available.

Cheers


----------



## djt (24/7/08)

Thanks hoohaaman, what did you reckon about this recipe? would you change anything? I have wanted to try a leffe blond for some time but keep finding recipes with differing results/critisms.
darrtoo


----------



## hoohaaman (24/7/08)

Darrtoo,if you are able to do partials,I can sure give you a recipe that I use to do.It is very close in drinking to my AG recipe,in taste.It is not strictly a Leffe Blonde clone,but pretty close, I really enjoyed it after lagering for up to a month.

Cheers


----------



## 0M39A (24/7/08)

that recipe posted would be nothing at all like a leffe blonde.

the closest would possibly be colour or alcohol content, but nothing even approaching leffe blonde in taste/aroma


----------



## djt (25/7/08)

Yeh cheers hoohaaman, havent't had a crack at partials or AG at all, but what the... I have been sticking to the old addage of KISS with the kit & kilo method with reasonably good success (for my tastes). Now kegging and loving it, have taken over the drinks fridge after much persuasion of the 'financial adviser'.

But yeh, I'll have a crack at a partial

Thanks
darrtoo


----------

